
Pagani Car company is going after Pagani Design watches - paganidesign
Pagani car company is going after Pagani Design watch company for trademark breach. A lawyer has told PD that they are not providing products or services in the international class that includes watches. So, if they attempted to sue them, they would have a good defense. Is this true?
======
uberman
Probably not (IANAL).

Pagani is widely recognized as an Italian manufacturer. Since they make VERY
expensive and very luxury cars (among other things) they likely (imho) licence
their name for use on other luxury branded items (like watches for example).

While I realize that there is also a town with the name, I feel that they (the
car company) likely have a very solid claim.

I feel like this would be like someone attempting to sell Ferrari branded
luxury watches claiming that the Ferrari car company did not have a prior
claim to that branding.

